# Gaming Headsets with 120dB



## DeoPwaX (Jul 29, 2015)

I myself am Hard of Hearing. I have 112dB headset(SS siberia v2) and isn't loud enough for me. It is hard to find a 120dB Headset, mostly are headphones. It would be nice to have some help from you.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

Get a low impedance earphone.


----------



## DeoPwaX (Jul 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Get a low impedance earphone.


"Gaming Headset" not a headphone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

> I have 112dB headset(SS siberia v2) and isn't loud enough for me



dafuk ?

@120dB, hearing tissue gets strained, causes permanent hearing loss.. 115dB = live rock concert, if 112 dB is truly not enough for you, its either a problem with your headset (get it checked), or your ears (same)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> dafuk ?
> 
> @120dB, hearing tissue gets strained, causes permanent hearing loss..  115dB = live rock concert, if 112 dB is truly not enough for you, its  either a problem with your headset (get it checked), or your ears  (same)




A lawnmower - 90 dB
A car horn - 110 dB
A rock concert or a jet engine - 120 dB
A gunshot or firecracker - 140 dB


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> A lawnmower - 90 dB
> A car horn - 110 dB
> A rock concert or a jet engine - 120 dB
> A gunshot or firecracker - 140 dB


your point ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> your point ?



My point is *DeoPwaX *might be referring to 12db as 120db is a typo. So he wants a bass oriented headset.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2015)

im done here, ill wait for the op to reply, no offence but    [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] , perhaps you might want to figure out why im laughing 

but on point for OP, you could still use a headphone amp like Fiio E5, with your current headset


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2015)

OP go with this Headset:

Logitech G430 Surround Sound Wired Headset -6,799.

Link:Logitech G430 Surround Sound Wired Headset - Logitech : Flipkart.com


----------



## DeoPwaX (Aug 1, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> OP go with this Headset:
> 
> Logitech G430 Surround Sound Wired Headset -6,799.
> 
> Link:Logitech G430 Surround Sound Wired Headset - Logitech : Flipkart.com


This is too quiet for me. And buying this would be a waste of money since I had my Headset.


----------



## DeoPwaX (Aug 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> im done here, ill wait for the op to reply, no offence but    [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] , perhaps you might want to figure out why im laughing
> 
> but on point for OP, you could still use a headphone amp like Fiio E5, with your current headset


Yes I once had this. This is pretty good too but the sound cracks too much, It's harder for me to understand ppl speaking and doesn't got good quality with this. I am also thinking to buy but I also perfer a Headset without any addidional hardwares or so.


----------

